# Gliclazide & weight loss



## Maria48 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I’m new to this forum. I have type 2 diabetes. In the current situation we are all in I felt inspired to try to lose weight & get my diabetes under control. So I’ve cut my portions, cut out more carbs & I’m walking everyday. I have rheumatoid arthritis so can’t walk as long or as far as I’d like. But I’m not losing any weight. Wasn’t expecting big losses but I thought the changes would have at least seen the odd half pound come off. Is  Gliclazide the reason? Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Apr 7, 2020)

It could be as some say they put weight on it, I personally  lost weight on it.


----------



## Docb (Apr 7, 2020)

Same as grovesy.  I lost a couple of kilos on it even though I was not overweight in the first place.


----------

